# CBBR Love me dont fight me fundraiser



## Judy (Dec 12, 2005)

Going out Friday night? How about celebrating a belated Valentine's
Day this year by helping a bunch of homeless bullies?!

Chicagoland Bully Breed Rescue's 1st Annual LOVE ME DON'T FIGHT ME
fundraiser is this Friday, Feb. 16th from 9pm-12Midnight at Exit
Chicago ( http://www.exitchicago.com ). See the flyer at
http://www.chicagopitbulls.org !

Help us raise funds for our bullies through all night long raffles and
a silent auction! Items for doggies and people and some great art from
local Chicago artists!

We will have food and a DJ to help celebrate the occasion.

There is a $5 cover to get into Exit and the bar is pay as
usual...except for the great $3 PBR (Pabst Blue Ribbon for those not
in the "know")!!

Turn your usual Friday night into a do-good-evening! We can't help
with the Saturday morning hang over but at least you gained some good
Karma on Friday night!

For more info email us at [email protected] !

View the flyer here
http://www.chicagolandbullybreedrescue.org/images/0702_flyer.jpg


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

That sounds like fun. I don't drink but I like to dance.:thumbsup: 
This gives me another fund raise to put in my book for the club I hope to start in April.


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

I might show up, maybe:cheers:


----------

